# Little Felix



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I decided to enter my little rescue, Felix. So here he is! This is my favorite photo of him.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty!!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's very pretty! Love that green in him. I used to have a betta named Felix.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I like that sheen of green too!
Adorable pic; the way he's peeking out like that x3


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Rain Drop said:


> Adorable pic; the way he's peeking out like that x3


Actually, that is what he done. He came from behind the castle and plants.


----------

